# Ram: 2er Kit vs 4er Kit



## OneAndOnly (16. November 2007)

Hiho

Ich hab überlegt meinen Zukünftigen Rechner mit 2x "MDT DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit" auszustatten, also 4x 1Gb. Bringt mir das effektiv irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber 2x 2GB? Laut http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Channel sollte Dual Channel ja auch mit 4 Modulen klappen.

Grüße
oao

P.S. Der Alternate Konfigurator meint zu dem Thema:
"Sie haben vier oder mehr DDR2-Module ausgewählt. Bitte beachten Sie, dass ein System bei einer Bestückung mit einer solchen Menge an Speichermodulen aus Stabilitätsgründen oft nur mit maximal DDR2-667 betrieben werden kann, auch wenn Sie schnelleren Speicher verwenden. Dieses Problem können Sie vermeiden, indem Sie weniger Speichermodule auswählen, die über eine höhere Kapazität verfügen."


----------



## skicu (16. November 2007)

Ich nehme mal an, dass das die selbe Problematik wie hier ist:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=3172&tid=6158823&x=4


----------



## rehacomp (16. November 2007)

Grundlegend sind weniger Module besser.
Funktionieren sollte es aber.


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. November 2007)

Die Signalqualität leidet bei mehr Modulen, also ist der max. Takt in der Theorie nicht mehr so hoch. Allerdings muss das nicht unbedingt DDR2-667 bedeuten. Richtig hohe Werte wie DDR2-1200 mit 4*1GiB betrifft das in der Praxis eher. Alternate will halt nur Nachfragen wegen "defekter" Module verhindern.   Bei Intel ist die Problematik wg. ausgelagertem Speichercontroller übrigens abgemildert.
Dual Channel läuft auch mit 4 Modulen, kein Problem.   
Preislich sind 4*1GiB einfach attraktiver als 2*2GiB; ich sehe kein großes Problem, wenn du den Speicher nicht übertakten willst und auf gleiche Module zurückgreifst.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2007)

Hyperhorn am 16.11.2007 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Signalqualität leidet bei mehr Modulen, also ist der max. Takt in der Theorie nicht mehr so hoch. Allerdings muss das nicht unbedingt DDR2-667 bedeuten. Richtig hohe Werte wie DDR2-1200 mit 4*1GiB betrifft das in der Praxis eher. Alternate will halt nur Nachfragen wegen "defekter" Module verhindern.   Bei Intel ist die Problematik wg. ausgelagertem Speichercontroller übrigens abgemildert.
> Dual Channel läuft auch mit 4 Modulen, kein Problem.
> Preislich sind 4*1GiB einfach attraktiver als 2*2GiB; ich sehe kein großes Problem, wenn du den Speicher nicht übertakten willst und auf gleiche Module zurückgreifst.



kannst den speicher im zweifel oft eh dann manuell doch noch "hoch"-stellen, und grad bei intel und DDR2 macht der unterschied 667 zu 800 eh kaum was aus. 

wenn du eh neu kaufst, dann hol dir aber 2x2GB. vielleicht rüstest du ja nochmal auf irgendwann? und preislich ist das doch fast egal, oder?


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. November 2007)

Herbboy am 16.11.2007 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du eh neu kaufst, dann hol dir aber 2x2GB. vielleicht rüstest du ja nochmal auf irgendwann? und preislich ist das doch fast egal, oder?


Jo, stimmt sogar. Die 4GiB-Kits sind mittlerweile doch recht günstig.   
Geht ab ca. 80€ los: http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=ramddr2&asuch=4096MB%20DDR2-800&sort=p

Dann würde ich auch die 2*2GiB-Lösung empfehlen.


----------

